# Hey, Morph!



## theletch1 (Jul 3, 2008)

So, I was sitting in the office at the dojo the other night reading this book for the one hundredth time and read the acknowledgements page.  Guess who I see listed there as being instrumental to the authors understanding of the art.  You, my friend.  I had no idea you'd been immortalized in ink.  Good book on the art.  The photos could be better but the instructions are not bad.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 3, 2008)

Cool, way to go Morph!


----------



## morph4me (Jul 3, 2008)

I was Walter's senior student and filled in once in a while for Frank's lesson, it was very kind of him to acknowledge me. I had all but forgotten that, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## exile (Jul 3, 2008)

morph4me said:


> I was Walter's senior student and filled in once in a while for Frank's lesson, it was very kind of him to acknowledge me. I had all but forgotten that, thanks for reminding me.



I love this kind of story, because it illustrates perfectly something that I think we're generally unaware of: the extent to which we've had a positive impact on people's lives, careers, creative activities.... you name it. 

Teachers in particular seem to have this sort of experience... I wish I had a dime for every colleague who's told me, in a kind of bemused and baffled way usually, that some old student from their distant past showed up in their office one fine morning or afternoon and told them that that course they took so long ago with that teacher was the reason they decided to pursue such-and-such as a career. A lot of times when we do something for someone else, we just do it and don't think about if afterwards. But a lot of times, _they_ remember. It's nice that the universe works that way, eh?


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 3, 2008)

morph4me said:


> I was Walter's senior student and filled in once in a while for Frank's lesson, it was very kind of him to acknowledge me. I had all but forgotten that, thanks for reminding me.


Nah, no time for modesty, *Morph*...I vote that you stand up right now and yell, _*I'm the man!!!*_ Now, of course, if the wife takes exception, my advice is to sit back down and do what you're told. 

Seriously, way to go my friend. :asian:


----------



## exile (Jul 3, 2008)

Tom, you just do what Mark is telling you to do here, OK? There's absolutely no point in arguing about it'cause he's _right_! :lol:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 3, 2008)

HOOah!


----------

